

Krugman and Other Stuff - rouma7
http://cafehayek.com/2015/06/krugman-and-other-stuff.html

======
MrTonyD
I'm no economist. But I've been reading Paul Krugman's blog for about 10 years
now. And time after time his predictions about what would happen turned out to
be true.

And most of his predictions were the exact opposite of the predictions that I
was reading in the papers or I was hearing from the politicians. So, is it
true that "other stuff" is relevant? Sure. But I'll take his economic insights
- mistakes included - over all those other Nobel prize winning economists any
day.

